# When will you be in the woods?



## forager15 (Apr 9, 2015)

With warmer temps starting today throughout next week in the Southern part of the state will you be checkin' trees? I know I will!!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

ramps not even coming up yet, soil temp too low, good idea to scout tho.


----------



## forager15 (Apr 9, 2015)

Scouting indeed, and checking soil temps. It's nice to get out and hike around and check out what's happening in the woods. This site is definately awesome, first time poster here


----------



## crazymushroomguy (Apr 14, 2014)

Out in the woods every so often at this point just for fun, Ill start the search in earnest around May 1 if conditions continue as they are.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Dog had a tick, better spray my cloths down with permathrin.


----------



## shroomster (Mar 16, 2013)

Transplanted some ramps into my garden last year and some are 3 inches and others are just poppin. Pretty sweet!


----------



## brenson (May 17, 2013)

I think by the end of the week i may go check some hill sides but without rain gonna be a while


----------

